# Hahaha



## Blake Bowden (Mar 20, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlGLxQU4v90&feature=related"]YouTube - Freemason Accidentally Invites Two Christians into a Private illuminati Club[/ame]


----------



## JTM (Mar 21, 2009)

okay, so he built a building.  the fact that the roof comes to a peak is DEFINITELa masonic secret.

i can't even tell if they are being serious or not.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great the secrets are out!!!! Now we have to start over.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow.  Did you see how the upside down triangle was a secret Masonic symbol?  I just thought that an upside down triangle made an excellent roof support.

I feel so wronged now that the truth was there all along and I just never saw it.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 25, 2009)

Poor guy thought they were door to door evangelists.  I did the same once to jahovas witnesses; I showed them the door.


----------

